# What's Your favorite Cocktail?



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Although I regularly drink Bacardi and Diet Coke, the Old Fashioned is by far my favorite. Problem is it's very hard to find a bartender that can actually make one properly. Olaf at Mon Ami Lounge here in San Antonio is one of them. Otherwise it's a drink I make at home.

Here's the recipe from the Puff Lifestyle section. It's exactly the way I like them.

Old Fashioned
Ingredients:
2 oz. blended whiskey  (I like small batch bourbon)
1 dash bitters 
1 slice of orange 
1 cherry 
1 slice of lemon 
1 sugar cube  
Place sugar cube in old-fashioned glass and saturate with bitters, then muddle until 
dissolved. Fill the glass with ice cubes, add whiskey, then garnish with orange 
slice, [COLOR=blue !important]lemon twist[/COLOR] and maraschino cherry.

DO NOT muddle the fruits. They are there for a slight taste.
DO NOT add simple syrup.

What's your favorite?


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Saloon Rum Punch:

light rum
dark rum
spiced rum
mt gay
splash coconut rum
dash bitters
lime juice 
every tropical fruit juice you can get
(mango, papya, guava, passion, pineapple, etc)
OJ
grenadine
shake
garnish with nutmeg, orange, cherry
rum float

light stogie (strong, full flavor, recommended--MUWAT, S&B, etc...)
enjoy
repeat


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't drink many cocktails, but both of those sound tasty!


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

DoomXsaloon: I'm gonna have to try that! I'm deathly allergic to pineapples but I'll use the rest of the juices.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a simple guy with simple tastes. If drinking a "mixed" drink, I prefer a palate cleanser like gin and tonic. Otherwise, straight up for whiskey/whisky/rum.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I keep it pretty simple to. Give me a Crown and Diet and I am happy.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Manhattan - hands down.

I enjoy cocktails, particularly classics with historical connections. Martinis, gimlets, G&T, old fashioneds, hell - I even like grog.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Cap Morgan and coke


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a few, but mostly vodka -- Ciroc, Ketel One, Grey Goose (in that order)

Vodka tonic
Vodka soda with a splash of juice (cranberry, pineapple, orange depending on the mood)
Vodka martini rocks with just a splash of dirty and 3 olives

the "John Daly" (Arnold Palmer with Vodka) This is great on a summer day.

Also a good spiced rum with ginger ale is fantastic. Can get a bit sweet, so I may cut it with some soda water.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm a bloody mary guy, so there's really only one way to make them. And I drink beer or simple cocktails like rum & coke.

However, I make several drinks that my wife loves. She's a martini and wine drinker.

*Best appletini ever:*

2 parts Smirnoff Green Apple
2 parts Sour Apple Pucker
1 part Triplesec

Shake with ice until ice cubes chip.
Makes exactly enough for a normal sized martini glass.

*Best Espresso martini:*

2 parts Espresso Vodka (hard to find and expensive)
1 part Toasted Almond Kahlua
1 part Normal Kahlua
1 part Baily's Irish Cream

Drizzle empty martini glass with chocolate syrup. Shake ingredients until ice cubes chip.
Pour over syrup. Makes the glass look really cool from the outside and tastes delicious.

I've literally made 20+ versions of each martini. These are the ones that we've refined and taste the best.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really a cocktail guy. I love beer. It is seasonal when I do drink them I tend to like George Dickel (or jack, b/c no one carried Dickel) and club soda or a gin and tonic in the summer. Less manly, I do enjoy a Tom Collins and a Margarita every now and then.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Manhattan - hands down.
> 
> I enjoy cocktails, particularly classics with historical connections. Martinis, gimlets, G&T, old fashioneds, hell - I even like grog.


Yup. A Manhattan is my favorite cocktail. Otherwise it's single malt scotch or bourbon with one ice cube.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't say that I have a favorite it really depends on my mood and where I am....

I live in a college town so most bartenders can't even make a rum and coke correctly lol. With that said if I am at home or at a quality bar my fav cocktail is a toss up between an old fashioned and a manhatten. I like extra bitters in both (yes i know some people don't put bitters in their manhattens but i do)!

I also drink single malt scotch and bourbon neat.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i agree with Brian and Darrel, a proper Manhattan (without a bunch of cherry juice in it) is very tasty.

2 parts Bourbon/whiskey, ~ 1 part sweet vermouth, dash or two of bitters, one maraschino cherry.


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Bourbon with 2 ice cubes is my fav.

But as far as cocktails go, i like a good old fashioned, vodka tonic, or even a well made long island.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I came in to say Old Fashioned, but I see that it's already covered!


----------



## Kinkeye (Nov 8, 2011)

Aye, got a little Captain in ya! Captain and diet coke is my favorite, although my favorite summer drink is Blue UV and lemonade.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I was going to go Old Fashioned but that is well represented. How about a Tom Collins. The only thing is Gin is hard to do, seems many companies struggle with it. Its not supposed to taste like vodka and potpourri!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hendricks Martini w/ Slice of Cucumber.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm more of a Jack n Coke guy or a Woodford's on ice, but I do like Kamakazi's or Long Island Ice Tea's. When I was stationed in the UK they make a drink called a snakebite and it was awesome.

SNAKEBITE:

In a pint glass

1/2 pint lager
1/2 pint strong apple cider
Large splash of Black Current juice

It sounds like it would taste like ass, but the are really good and after to many, really potent.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Usually just coke and sailor Jerry but I do like
Whiskey sour
Zombies (when I can find a bartender that knows them)
Vodka Collins.
Kentucky mint julep

Cool thing is I have my Dad's drink book from way back (he was born in 29). It has a wooden cover and is held together by leather straps. It's got lots of old drinks listed.

Quote from the book:
The Frenchman loves his native wine
The German loves his beer
The englishman loves his half and half
Because it brings good cheer
The Irishman loves his whiskey straight 
Because it gives him dizziness
The American has no choice at all,
So he drinks the whole damn business


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Usually just coke and sailor Jerry but I do like
> Whiskey sour
> Zombies (when I can find a bartender that knows them)
> Vodka Collins.
> ...


That's really cool. I would start trying them out just to see what they used to drink back in the day.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Go for the "Manmosa (or at least that's what my friends and I call it)"

This is a beer mug drink (frosted mug is always better)

1 Wheat Beer (Shocktop or Blue Moon - both good with orange juice)
1-2 shots of Vodka, citrus infused
A couple of splashes of orange juice to round off the mug to the rim.

Stir and enjoy.

My buddy turned me on to this bad boy at the Army-Navy game in '11. Needless to say they go down REALLY easy, and before you know it your stumbling around quite well


----------



## adambrs (Apr 9, 2012)

Just a plain Jack and coke for me.

Jack Daniels
Coca Cola

Simple and good.


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> Yup. A Manhattan is my favorite cocktail. Otherwise it's single malt scotch or bourbon with one ice cube.


x 2


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bourbon on ice with a splash of soda (seltzer) or scotch on the rocks - or a dirty martini with giant olives


----------



## Marsala Wine (May 1, 2012)

Goose and tonic at night and Greyhound (vodka+grapefruit juice) in the morning.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sazerac or Manhattan. 

Best regards, Tony


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

I like a well made Sidecar, but I prefer it on the rocks not martini style. Cap'n & Coke is also a favorite, vodka lemonade in the hot weather. Love the taste of Gin & Tonics, just don't like the cotton mouth they give me the next day, lol


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

*1934 Zombie*

My all-time favorite is as follows:

*1934 Zombie*

3/4 ounce lime juice
1/2 ounce white grapefruit juice
1/4 ounce cinnamon syrup 
1/2 ounce falernum
1 1/2 ounces dark Jamaican rum, such as Appleton Estate V/X
1 1/2 ounces gold rum, such as Cruzan 5-year-old
1 ounce 151-proof Lemon Hart Demerara rum
Dash Angostura bitters
6 drops ( 1/8 teaspoon) Herbsaint or Pernod
1 teaspoon grenadine
3/4 cup crushed ice.

Put everything into a blender. Blend at high speed for 5 seconds. Pour into a highball glass and add ice cubes to fill. Decorate with sliced fruit or berries and a mint sprig.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Scotch, neat.

Ok, so it's not a "cocktail", but it is my favorite!


----------

